# Những thực phẩm nên dùng khi bị viêm họng



## thephong (7/10/18)

Viêm họng thường do nguyên nhân cơ thể bị nhiễm virus, uống nước lạnh có vi khuẩn, khói thuốc lá, bụi bẩn, dị ứng theo mùa,… Khi bị viêm họng cơ thể người sẽ có những triệu chứng như: đau họng, rát cổ, ho có đờm hoặc mất tiếng,… Khi bị viêm họng bạn hay thắc mắc nên hay không nên ăn loại thực phẩm nào thì đây là những lời khuyên hữu ích dành cho bạn!

*Những thực phẩm nên dùng khi bị viêm họng*

*1. Gừng*
Gừng là loại củ có tính ấm, có công dụng trị ho rất tốt. Để chế biến gừng sao cho dễ ăn bạn có thể thái sợi rồi pha chung với một chén nước sôi để nguội dần rồi uống. Bạn cũng có thể chế biến gừng với các món ăn hỗ trợ chữa ho như: canh cải cúc nấu lá nách lợn, canh bí đao thịt vịt, … trong các món ăn bạn thích và hay làm cho cả nhà cũng nên cho một chút gừng vào để nhanh khỏi ho nhé!




​*2. Mật ong*
Tương tự như gừng, mật ong cũng được coi là một vị thuốc chữa ho công hiệu. Khi bị viêm họng bạn chỉ cần thái vài lát chanh rồi cho 1 thìa mật ong hay 1 ít gừng trộn cùng rồi bỏ miệng ngậm là được. Bạn nên dùng mỗi khi cổ họng cảm thấy ngứa rát bạn sẽ thấy cổ họng được xoa dịu tức thì.




​*3. Các loại thực phẩm giàu vitamin C*
Các loại trái cây tươi hay rau lá xanh đều bổ sung các vitamin có lợi cho sức khỏe giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng khi bạn bị ho. Vì thế khi bị viêm họng bạn nên uống nhiều nước hoa quả tươi đặc biệt là các loại quả giàu vitamin C như cam, kiwi, dứa, dâu tây, đu đủ, ổi … và ăn nhiều rau xanh với các loại rau như rau súp lơ, rau cải xoăn, cà chua, ớt đỏ…
















​Việc bổ sung các loại thực phẩm giàu vitamin C vào thực đơn của bạn mỗi ngày sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng giảm các triệu trứng của viêm họng.

*4. Các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều kẽm*
Kẽm là nguyên tố vi lượng giúp tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể và phòng tránh nhiễm virus, đặc biệt là trong mùa lạnh. Một số loại thực phẩm giàu kẽm mà bạn nên bổ sung khi bị viêm họng là hải sản, các loại hạt, các loại đậu, nấm…

_

_
_Các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều kẽm_​
*Khi bị viêm họng không nên ăn gì ?*
Nếu muốn bệnh viêm họng của bạn nhanh khỏi thì bạn cần tránh ăn những đồ khô, đồ nướng như thịt nướng, tôm nướng, cá nướng,… hay các đồ chiên rán,… vì sẽ gây đau rát cổ và khiến họng bị tổn thương thêm. Ngoài ra bạn cũng không nên sử dụng đồ cay nóng khi bị viêm họng vì sẽ chỉ khiến họng của bạn bị sưng đỏ lên thêm mà thôi, nên hãy hạn chế hết mức để viêm họng nhanh khỏi.



​
Tuyệt đối cần lưu ý không được sử dụng thực phẩm có cồn như rượu, bia… khi đang bị viêm họng. Bên cạnh đó bạn cũng nên tránh xa các thức uống như trà, cafe, thuốc lá,…

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

